# Connecter le modem-routeur de Netgear DG834G ?



## Hagakure (6 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'ai lu les posts qui concernaient le modem routeur en question mais comme je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon souci...
Donc, voilà mon souci !
Mon modem ADSL ethernet ne voulait plus se connecter avec mon iMac Intel (OS 10.4.11) : il se synchronisait avec la ligne mais lorsque j'ouvrais "connexion à internet", j'avais droit au message d'erreur "impossible de se connecter au serveur PPOe".
Je suis donc aller faire l'acquisition d'un modem routeur Netgear DG834G qui me parait pas mal. D'autant que je voulais en profiter pour connecter par wifi mon vieil iMac G3. Après quelques manips, le netgear s'est connecté à internet mais pas par ethernet, uniquement par airport !
Après de longues heures d'essai (la diode du port ethernet qui ne s'allume jamais, les adresses IP, le DHCP, la diode internet qui devient rouge...:sleep, je jette l'éponge et je me tourne vers vous...
Voilà donc ma question : je souhaiterais connaître la façon de configurer le Netgear pour le connecter sur le port ethernet et utiliser le wifi pour l'ancien iMac que de temps en temps !

J'espère avoir été clair...
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !

Macamicalement


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Juin 2009)

Hagakure a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai lu les posts qui concernaient le modem routeur en question mais comme je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon souci...
> Donc, voilà mon souci !
> Mon modem ADSL ethernet ne voulait plus se connecter avec mon iMac Intel (OS 10.4.11) : il se synchronisait avec la ligne mais lorsque j'ouvrais "connexion à internet", j'avais droit au message d'erreur "impossible de se connecter au serveur PPOe".
> ...



Voilà la page du support de NetGear :

http://www.netgear.fr/support/

où il y a notamment :

Support téléphonique
Contactez par téléphone nos équipes techniques 
(n° Indigo 0,118 TTC).
Support Téléphonique gratuit 6J/7 
Du lundi au vendredi de 9h00 à 18h00 
et le samedi de 9h00 à 17h00 

J'avais appellé ce tél qui m'avait permis d'installer mon Netgear tel que je le souhaitai. Je n'ai pas regretté de l'avoir fait.


----------



## Hagakure (7 Juin 2009)

Merci pour le tuto ! 
C'est réglé !!! Pour les futurs acquéreurs : se connecter à la Netgear par wifi, puis paramétrer ! Et en décochant "Activer le point d'accès sans fil" dans "paramètres sans fil", le modem-routeur passe automatiquement par Ethernet !!!
Elle est pas belle la vie... :love:


----------



## Hagakure (8 Juin 2009)

Je relance le post pour un petit souci...

J'ai 2 ordinateurs branchés sur le Netgear : 1 en ethernet et 1 autre en wifi.
J'ai un problème avec celui conecté en wifi : je peux surfer sur internet, recevoir mes mails mais pas en envoyer !!!
Je suppose que ce n'est qu'un problème de paramètrage mais je trouve pas la solution !

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Hagakure (8 Juin 2009)

Peut-être que ça peut aider :
Le serveur de réception est OK mais pas le smtp... Sachant que c'est une adresse chez @libertysurf.fr et que j'utilise en smtp (sur le nouve ordi) un compte chez Orange.

P.S. : De plus, le signal est très faible (distance de 30 mètres environ entre le modem et l'ancien iMac)... Quelqu'un possède le Netgear RangeMax Wireless - G 108 ? Peut-être émet-il un signal plus puissant ?!


----------

